# Which tile saw to buy ?



## bellerose (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been doing my 2 bathrooms over and been running back and forth to HD for them to make my cuts. They don't charge me but they are trying to "suggest" I buy a saw.
They have the Husky 7inch with laser for sale at $299.HD says they are selling them at less than cost as a promotion. Anybody familiar with it ? It comes with a rolling stand, blade tilts.

I do not do much tile work but want to buy a saw for the long term. Maybe a larger blade saw is a better investment ? I have gotten a few small tile jobs recently.

They also have a 7 inch workforce for $225, marked down from $325 but I think they are cheap.

The guy in the tile aisle says he has an MK ? and he puts it up there with the Husky but I don't know.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Welp, - - I'm the opposite, I guess, - - I'm not too sure of the Husky, - - but I do own several different size MK's, - - and they work great.

And if you can't afford buying several different sizes, - - I would suggest just getting a big one now (if you can), or you're just gonna end up up-grading later anyway.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Target or Felker hands down, they can't be beat.

This is a good all around small affordable saw.http://www.contractorstools.com/felktm75.html

Larger ones will cost more but will last for years, I have the same target now for 15 years, only changed the blade and power switch on it.

Also have that felker above for smaller jobs.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You certainly can't beat a Felker. But if you want to do a little dance for a basically a freebie tile saw it is possible to buy yourself a nice MK in the $500 price range, use it for your projects and pretty much sell it for maybe $450 in the paper. I don't know why this works, but around here it is a sure thing everytime. I kept buying bigger and bigger MKs and selling the old ones doing it this way until now I have purchased myself into a corner the MK101 I have is so damn big I had to buy a smaller one because I got tired of wrestling with the 101.

But if you plan on keeping it forever get a Felker for sure.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Just to add, Target and Felker are made by the same people.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*saw*

i dont do much tile here anymore,most builder here are doing it themselves now.but i think if i was to buy a new tile saw,i wouldnt buy anything less than a 10 inch blade.everybody seems to be wanting bigger floor tile now days and a 7 inch blade just doesnt have the table size needed.
like r&d tile said you cant go wrong with felker or target.


----------



## GEB7678 (Dec 17, 2005)

dont buy the workforce, damn thing lasted me 300 sq feet before it quit on me. the MK's are great.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Except those small MKs with ther upright motors, damn they are loud.

The workforce and all those cheap crap saws are fine for a few jobs, cheaper than renting, sell them or toss em in the garbage when done, you'll still be ahead of the game.:thumbsup:


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

I just do the occasional tile job anymore, maybe 6 per year, and I get by with the smaller, cheaper ones ($200 range) I actually prefer the deck mounted motors to the old style. But if I were doing tile every day, or big tiles, bricks and the like I would just spring for a big ole MK....


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

This is probably the best saw you can have if you do serous tile work, among other tools as well, you won't find a better saw, the Felker this size is just as good, no comparison to an MK or any other brand.:thumbup: 

http://www.constructioncomplete.com/TileSaws21in36inCutting/TargetSuperTileMaticG2TileSaw.html


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

7 yrs ago I bought a MK-small 7" with a "radial arm saw" design since the motor is attached to the base by a heavy arm that goes over the table. It serves the purpose and still works great, I just hate the water pump as it's never worked right since day one...it's literally 100% all the time and you get nice and wet cutting.

I rented a 10" with the sliding table the other day for a large tile job since i wanted to try out a different design before I purchased...I am sold on the big blade and sliding table, what a friggin time saver!!! I laid an intricate floor with multi angle toe kicks in about a 5th of the time it normally takes with my MK. If you can swing it, make the saw a one time purchase and get the bigger unit, you will not be disappionted. I typically start small and cheap, learn what I like/hate and then upgrade for the long term one from there after I learned. Big saws and sliding tables are the only way to fly LOL!! Now just waiting for the next big tile job to justify the $1200 purchase.


----------



## Aceinstaller (Feb 5, 2006)

Icouldn't imagine running back and forth from home depot. Just the down time alone probably cost you as much as thier workforce saw. But if you are planning on completing more than one job, I agree with GEB in the fact that workforce is a brand of tool for the kids to practice with, considering that any real work breaks just about everything that they make.

MK is the way......:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Aceinstaller said:


> Icouldn't imagine running back and forth from home depot. Just the down time alone probably cost you as much as thier workforce saw.


I know, I can't fathom doing this. How about just buying yourself a 20 dollar diamond blade for you hand grinder and make some of the cuts with it just to get you by right now instead of running back and forth to HD?


----------



## bellerose (Aug 21, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I know, I can't fathom doing this. How about just buying yourself a 20 dollar diamond blade for you hand grinder and make some of the cuts with it just to get you by right now instead of running back and forth to HD?



That sounds like a good idea. I am doing this work in my house and HD is less than one mile away so it is no big deal. So far it has taken me 5 months to do the bathroom and I am still not done.
It took me 5 years( no kidding) to finish my kitchen. I still do not have a kitchen table.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

bellerose said:


> That sounds like a good idea. I am doing this work in my house and HD is less than one mile away so it is no big deal. So far it has taken me 5 months to do the bathroom and I am still not done.
> It took me 5 years( no kidding) to finish my kitchen. I still do not have a kitchen table.


One time my accountant was over doing my taxes, - - and he was explaining how every house on his street was being fixed up real nice, except this one damn house at the very end, - - he said the storm door just blows in the wind, shutters are fallin' off, roof missing shingles, - - my wife says "Oh, the guy must be a CARPENTER"!! :cheesygri


----------



## GEB7678 (Dec 17, 2005)

were you on my street?? thats my house


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Don't worry, - - I told her he's probably the guy that fixed up all the other ones!!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom R said:


> One time my accountant was over doing my taxes, - - and he was explaining how every house on his street was being fixed up real nice, except this one damn house at the very end, - - he said the storm door just blows in the wind, shutters are fallin' off, roof missing shingles, - - my wife says "Oh, the guy must be a CARPENTER"!! :cheesygri


 That Mrs. Tommer is such a kidder!:jester: :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah, she is, - - today as I'm driving down the road headed for lunch, - - I catch her car out of the corner of my eye comin' out of the Bank, so I honk and throw up my arms as I go by, - - 'bout an hour later when I get back, I say "What the hell were you doin' at the bank??, - - look, I don't mind if I catch you comin' out of your boyfriend's house or somethin', - - but don't you ever let me catch you comin' out of our Bank." She's quiet for a minute, so I say, - - "Well, whattaya got to say for yourself"?? She says, - - "Dumb-ass, - - that's where he works"!! :cheesygri :laughing: :cheesygri


----------



## Anissa5251 (Jun 5, 2009)

> I do not do much tile work but want to buy a saw for the long term. Maybe a larger blade saw is a better investment ? I have gotten a few small tile jobs recently.


Yes, larger blade saw's are more reliable. You should buy a larger blade saw.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

~~~~~~~~back from the deeeeaaaad~~~~~~~~~:wheelchair:


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

bellerose said:


> I have been doing my 2 bathrooms over and been running back and forth to HD for them to make my cuts.


 Are you   kidding me! What are you a   retard???


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

The op is probably on his third saw by now!


----------

